# 1992 Nissan Maxima



## jennyboo122292 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ran out of gas & even after refueling car still wont start?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try spraying carb cleaner or starting fluid into the engine and see if it starts on that. If it does fires on the carb cleaner and then stalls out, you have a fuel delivery issue. If it doesn't fire on the carb cleaner, then check for spark to the plugs. If there is spark to the plugs, then check the plugs to make sure they are not fouled. If they are not fouled, check engine compression. If compression is low, the timing belt may have jumped or the cylinders may have been washed due to a flood condition. Add a teaspoon of oil to each of the cylinders, disable the fuel pump, and see if the numbers improve on the compression test. If they don't, I would suspect a broken or jumped timing belt, which is due every 60,000 miles/5-years. Another thing you can do is pull the distributor cap and have someone crank the engine while watching the rotor; it the rotor doesn't turn when cranking, it's another indication that the timing belt may have broke.


----------

